# Still can't eat solid food!!!



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

Hi, it has been since July 4 since I have been able to eat solid food... I have lost 20 pounds since the beginning of June.... I had a repeat colonoscopy and it was normal and my biopsies are normal... I got tested for celiac's disease and that came back normal... Has anyone gotten so bad that they can't eat solid food for this long? I need your help!!! I am okay if I have the liquid meal replacements but horrible if I eat food... the weight loss is from the D and not eating...... help!!!!!!!!!------------------sandwomin


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I think you need to stay with the doctors on this,it sounds serious.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Oh, you poor thing!! I'd love to lose 20 pounds, but geez - not like that! Have they done other blood tests and things to see if something might be really imbalanced? Keep us posted, dear!!------------------"When I find myself fading, I close my eyes and realize my friends are my energy." (anonymous) *Missycat*


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

If your tests came back normal, I'd say it's probably not "serious," as in "life-threatening"--but not feeling well IS always serious as in "no way to have to live." I had a similar situation last April after taking the antibiotic Cipro for a bladder infection. I was nauseated and had all-day D for 3 weeks. All I could choke down was yogurt, and it would take an hour to get through a container of that. I lost 13 pounds. The liquid supplements you are taking sound like a good idea. You can also try babyfood. (The fruits and cereals are really good and easy to digest.) Eat lots of small meals as slowly as you want. Eventually you WILL feel better. Sorry you have to go through this; I know how awful it is.


----------



## Julie (Aug 29, 2004)

I had diarrhea 6-8 times a day for 3 months! I lost 20 pounds too and I was so sick. I tried everything on the bulletin board and kept a diary - nothing made a difference. I read everything about causes of diarrhea. Finally I thought of the obvious - acutally someone on the BB suggested it. I realized it was a side effect of the Prevacid I was taking. I told my Dr to change the meds because of my suspicions and he refused. So I went to a new Dr. (so sick it was so hard to go) he switched me to Tagamet and guess what No Diarrhea in 6 days!!!!!! You HAVE to be your own detective. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

my heart goes out to you. hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

At the worst of my IBS I lost 20 lbs. in 4 days, and then another 20 lbs over the next 20 or 30 days. I lived off of Gatorade and one piece of dry white toast for literally a whole month. I found a book (which I can't find right now, sorry!) that had a 2-week diet to get IBSers "back on track". I tried it and it worked, I was able to eat solid foods again. I think my sister borrowed it, if I find it I will let you know the title. It had the diet and the exact recipes to use. I had to go off of it as I had to stop working and could not afford all the stuff. hmmm, I must remember where it is...I will let you know. In the meantime, hang in there! and I'm so sorry you are not well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

When my IBS is at its worse, I am unable to eat any solid foods. The nausea is usually so overwhelming that I'm not able to drink liquids either. The doctor has prescribed tigan and phenergan suppositories for these times. Librax is really helpful, too. Also - safe foods when I begin to recover are white rice, plain baked potatoes, and chicken breast. I hope you feel better SOON!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Goodness, I hope you are able to conquer this soon. You poor dear. Like Missycat said, I'd like to lose some weight too, but not like that! I guess the easiest thing to do would be to "try" to eat very small portions at a time, a little is better than nothing at all... hope you are better soon.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Do your doctors have you on any medications? If not, what about trying an Imodium and then about 30 minutes later some white rice a few times a day? That's about the mildest thing I've found for my guts. I've lost weight, too, lately, and haven't had much luck at gaining back, but I am eating small amounts at each meal. Hope you can get a handle on this soon.kate


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Oh, how I feel for you! I have had very long bouts of D that have lasted 3 weeks or longer and have lost weight also -- though not as much as 20 lbs. What I discovered is that there are certain foods that actually cause C. Perhaps you could try a small amount of some of the following: matzoh crackers or matzoh ball soup, coconut macaroons (no more than two on any given day), anything carob. Carob powder mixed with a little applesauce to form a chocolatey paste is the best, especially if you take it before each meal -- it actually helps whatever you eat after it to break down properly.I hopw this helps a little.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 1999)

Coconut macaroons? Ouch! They tear me up...hehe, you're a brave soul!Sandwomin, how about the soft, bland stuff? You know, like pasta, bananas, rice, applesauce or toast? I lived on baked potatoes for a long time (no skin tho). I'd either get them from Wendy's or nuke em in the microwave. Don't forget to drink water or Gatorade so you don't get dehydrated. Doctors really aren't much help with the diet, are they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

Hi, thanks for all of your replies!!! I am on Modulan and Dicetal every 4 hours if I need it... I am feeling better..I am perfectly fine as long as I stay on the liquid replacements... I drink 3 cans a day and drink gatorade and water.... I am down to my meds three times a day.... it is really weird that as soon as I eat solid foods I have pain and nausea and D!!! on the liquid stuff I don't need my meds as the D and the nausea disappear!!!! I think I will stay on the liquid for another week or so and try to get back to solid food again.... I can't afford to lose any more time at work and I am fine to work as long as I don't eat solid food... thanks again for all of your help!!!!Sandwomin


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

How do you do with rice? That's my Steady Eddie food. And baby food when my digestion was at its worst. I don't like that you have lost so much weight. I wonder if it's just gut and not what you are eating--it sounds like it's moving way too fast.I'll say a prayer---Is there a food goddess?--Meeps


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 1999)

I had D for 2 months or more and went to gastro. She put me on "Metronidazole". I took 2 rounds of it and it completely eliminated my D. I had lost nearly 2o pounds and was very discouraged.(I was thinking it was just the old IBS) She said that she has seen many patients set right by giving them "metronidazole". (a bowel "cleanser") It was cheap and no side effects (I did take it with food- I was down to drinking ensure and some crackers) I had taken 5 days of Zithromax for bronchitis many, many weeks prior and maybe that is what started the problem in colon? Hope you find something that helps!!!


----------



## Nania van der Merwe (Nov 23, 2015)

How do I get in touch with Sandwomin? I have been experiencing exactly the same thing since April 2014. That's when I started having excessive diarrhea daily (anything between 5 and 15 times a day). As soon as I eat anything SOLID (even yoghurt or a piece of banana) my diarrhea will start. I have been to a few doctors, done the Gastroscopy, Sonars, Colonoscopy, Blood Tests, H.Pylori Test and everything always comes back negative. Symptoms I have when eating: Diarrhea, Headaches, Stomach Aches, Tiredness, Fatigue, Painful muscles, but the moment I stop eating I do not have any of these symptoms. I need to find out from Sandwomin if she ever figured out what the problem could be? I am going to start drinking Herbalife Shake as a meal replacement, to try and see if that might work, if not, then I am back to square one.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not an expert and my D hasn't been that excessive but acupuncture helped me with my nausea and my frequent bm's. Also I've now started making my own water kefir. If you've been on many antibiotics fermented foods are VERY important. Antibiotics ruined my gut flora and now I'm attempting to rebuild it. I have the Eptein's Barr virus right now.... have you been tested? It causes tummy troubles, muscle aches, fatigue.... yeah. It sounds like you. Get better soon!


----------

